# CS Verifying Resources



## iball (Mar 19, 2006)

Alright, this is getting annoying, it wasnt that bad but now its painful.

Whenevr i play cs, some servers i go to freeze on verifying resources and then shuts off. SOmtimes it happens when the server changes map so its random.

I have alright deleted the steam folder and reinstalled everything at least 4 times so i dont know what wrong


----------



## Clifford (Sep 3, 2006)

Could be that you have a slower internet connection and that you time out when verifying resources.


----------



## iball (Mar 19, 2006)

nope because my ping is always 80 and under. Besides i have a very fast DSL.


----------



## Clifford (Sep 3, 2006)

Do you have your connection settings set right?


----------



## iball (Mar 19, 2006)

pretty sure i do


----------



## Myth-UK (Aug 25, 2006)

A ping oiver 80 is fairly high by CS/CZ or CS:S standards. Try and find a server witrh a lower ping and see you still have the same problem.


----------



## Clifford (Sep 3, 2006)

What system do you have? It could be your system sepcs are just the minum the game needs to run. If that is the case that could prevent you from playing on alot of servers. Apart from that, Myth has a very good point.


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

also shut down Windows Firewall and any Norton, McAfee or whatever you may have running. They can prevent information from being obtained or passed on.


----------



## elexir (Sep 30, 2006)

*same problem*

I have got the same problem doent any one know how to fix this?? 

Please replay if u do! 

Thx EleXir


----------



## elexir (Sep 30, 2006)

found a possible sulotion! do u have internet explorer 7.0? if u do uninstall it and it might worke!!


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

that could be a possible solution worth trying, but I run IE7beta with steam and CS and haven't had any problems....


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

it cant be the system specs and it doesnt really matter if u have a ping of 80.

delete all of the css gameresources
if that doesnt work
reinstall steam
also
check the firewall and internal windows firewall to make sure its allowing it to connect


----------



## jmorrison0136 (Oct 21, 2006)

*This is a real problem but no one has areal solution*

OK, this issue is on goingand it seems that no one has the answer. What seems to happen is that on some servers as you are connecting.. just as you get to verifying resources and precaching.. the whoel window drops. Why? Does anyone really know? Please help.


----------



## Raven (Oct 19, 2006)

What you could try is deleting your config files, (DO BACK THEM UP!), When you delete them and start cs, Steam will Automaticly create new *CLEAN* configs, 
Hope this helps


----------



## jmorrison0136 (Oct 21, 2006)

I had gone so far as to un install Steam and CS all together. I reinstalled everything and still have theissue. As I said before, this problem is not with all servers and does not happen every time I try to connect. At this point I am convinced that it is setting issue between the Host Server that I am trying to connect to or a settingon my end that I don't know about. Other people have this issue to so I am just looking for a solution. If anyone has the real inside scoup on this.. that would be great info to share!


----------



## Raven (Oct 19, 2006)

Did you try Steam's Support btw?
Try this:

http://support.steampowered.com/cgi..._new_search=1&p_search_type=answers.search_nl


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

try steam support if that doesnt help i used to have the same problem but didnt care just kept on reconnecting and some steam update at somepoint fixed it.


----------

